# Rangefinder S 8 digit serial#



## fast eddie (Feb 1, 2011)

While looking for a new lens for my D5000, I stumbled across what I think is an amazing find, but I'm way out of my knowledge base. Maybe you guys (and gals) can help.

I found a Rangefinder S - 8 digit serial# with nikkor S.C 50 1.4 lens and a leather case in great condition.

I can probably get it for $500. after some research it seems like this is a great deal but I cannot risk that much money if this isn't a safe investment.

Is this something I will be able to turn around and sell quickly or will I need to wait until I find just the right buyer? (I will not be using it for photos myself - Just felt like a deal that is too good to pass up).

Thanks for any advice or info on this - I am fine walking away from it but also don't want to regret it.

Peace
Ed


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this something I will be able to turn around and sell quickly or will I need to wait until I find just the right buyer?  
Peace
Ed[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> sounds like they maybe waiting. if its nothing you need then don't buy it.  if they don't know what they have and its worth four times that then get it and sell it for all its worth.


----------



## usayit (Feb 1, 2011)

Offer a deposit and take the camera to a repair place for an estimate.  9/10 camera's of that age require a CLA even repair...  it can be costly.  

I know little about nikon rangefinders but from KEH's listing it doesn't seem to be a huge deal.

Nikon Rangefinder Camera Bodies - KEH.com


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 1, 2011)

usayit said:


> Offer a deposit and take the camera to a repair place for an estimate.  9/10 camera's of that age require a CLA even repair...  it can be costly.
> 
> I know little about nikon rangefinders but from KEH's listing it doesn't seem to be a huge deal.
> 
> Nikon Rangefinder Camera Bodies - KEH.com



Thanks, that's a great idea. And I'll keep in mind the cost to clean or repair.

I read that the 8 digit serial numbers were rare (only about 1200), and were much more valuable that the first and last run of the S series. And didn't know if that translated in the real world. Obviously there needs to be a demand for it or value doesn't mean much.

Like I said, I'd be more buying this to sell and make a little bit to fund my DSLR lenses. So I don't want to buy something and sit on it a long time, but if there is room to make something and get the camera to someone looking for it, it'd be a win-win.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Peace
Ed


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2011)

Another thing to consider prior to jumping....

Do you have access to a venue in which to sell

Tapping strange world of camera collecting sometimes can be difficult... speaking from experience.  I dont know the value but many big ticket items dont attract the appropriate interested parties through places like ebay and such.  

good luck....


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the very last digit of the 8 digits SN an "1" ??  If so, check it under the magnifier, there were some 7 digit SN Nikon S cameras which had an added "1" later. And if that's the case, buy it!!!!! These are very rare and realize big prices at auction houses.

As you can tell (my signature), I do collect rare and unusual cameras and I have a mint Nikon S3 with two mint lenses and accessories. It has not seen more than 4-5 rolls of film, ever. With these cameras, if they look great, chances are the mechanics are as good as the day they left the factory. Nikon S series was well known for excellent engineering and mechanics.

As for selling it for profit, chances are you might have to wait for the right buyer. I would not sell it on eBay, I'd rather get in touch with people at the rangefinder forums (Google) and/or camera collectors groups. They will be the most likely candidates for buying it but do not expect a huge profit from them.

Good luck!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot to let you know what the auction houses prices are for a Nikon S 8 digit SN.

In average condition they go anywhere between $3,000 and $3,500, double that for excellent condition. The auction houses do take a percentage so, perhaps you're going to be looking at smaller profits especially if you have to invest in cleaning it before selling.


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 3, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> Is the very last digit of the 8 digits SN an "1" ??  If so, check it under the magnifier, there were some 7 digit SN Nikon S cameras which had an added "1" later. And if that's the case, buy it!!!!! These are very rare and realize big prices at auction houses.
> 
> As you can tell (my signature), I do collect rare and unusual cameras and I have a mint Nikon S3 with two mint lenses and accessories. It has not seen more than 4-5 rolls of film, ever. With these cameras, if they look great, chances are the mechanics are as good as the day they left the factory. Nikon S series was well known for excellent engineering and mechanics.
> 
> ...




Nope it's not a "1" SN:6091xxx4



Mitica100 said:


> I forgot to let you know what the auction houses prices are for a Nikon S 8 digit SN.
> 
> In average condition they go anywhere between $3,000 and $3,500, double  that for excellent condition. The auction houses do take a percentage  so, perhaps you're going to be looking at smaller profits especially if  you have to invest in cleaning it before selling.



I'm assuming this is for the special added "1" 8 digit you were talking about. Do you know what a fair price would be for the one I am looking at?

Thank you for your expertise.

Ed


----------



## klscurtis (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know man. I am no expert, but I just found a listing on ebay for an 8 digit "S" apparently called a "Type I". He has it set to "Buy It Now" for only $575 and it is in pretty decent shape. I am not saying that it is not worth more than that, but if this thing hasn't been swooped up at that low of a price (around what you are paying for this other camera) then I doubt it is a sure fire investment. I didn't mean to be the bearer of bad news, but I just thought I would let you know.

I can't post the link but if you go on ebay and search "nikon s eight" and it will pop right up.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2011)

klscurtis said:


> I don't know man. I am no expert, but I just found a listing on ebay for an 8 digit "S" apparently called a "Type I". He has it set to "Buy It Now" for only $575 and it is in pretty decent shape. I am not saying that it is not worth more than that, but if this thing hasn't been swooped up at that low of a price (around what you are paying for this other camera) then I doubt it is a sure fire investment. I didn't mean to be the bearer of bad news, but I just thought I would let you know.
> 
> I can't post the link but if you go on ebay and search "nikon s eight" and it will pop right up.



You mean *this*?

$985 for a dinged, shutter needing CLA camera and no lens. Hmm... 

I found the one you mentioned: http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-S-early-m...ilm_Cameras&hash=item5d2cb647b4#ht_500wt_1156

But also, if you check the auction houses prices, you come up with higher prices. Check Here.


----------



## klscurtis (Feb 4, 2011)

Well a high listing doesn't really prove anything if it hasn't sold for that. That could be just someone fishing at that price and hasn't gotten a bite maybe because there simply isn't the market for it right now. 

But the lower listing of $575 with the lens (like this guy's option has) and it also still has not sold, says to me that it simply isn't fetching that price in todays market/economy/collector landscape. 

My advice is don't ever buy anything from people saying it is worth something unless they can show you very recent amounts of it having actually SOLD for that price. We can speculate the price all day, but until it is shown to currently sell for that price, the speculation really isn't worth risking your money on unless you are in the investment for the long hall which it seems to me that the OP is. 

Ed, I think the answer to your question from the two current auctions listing under $1000 and still not having sold, is that it might be worth a few thousand but todays market might make it hard to get that anywhere close to quickly.


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2011)

btw... "gokevincameras" on ebay has a tendency to have high prices.  On the other hand, there are some hard to find items available.   He uses ebay as a storefront as most of his listings are not "auction" style.


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the references and advice guys. I decided to pass, since it is not something I know enough about to spend that much money on.


I did however find a new toy - a Polaroid land camera SX-70. I know film is hard to find (impossible project makes some) but I fell in love with it's style and imperfection of the polaroid process. Looking forward to playing with it and stretching myself creatively.
(sorry for posting off subject)

Ed


----------



## klscurtis (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I found your camera online. It is an attractive buy for anyone who knows what it is, but I am like you. The promise of return is just too risky right now. It might out a few grand in your pocket eventually, but it might take something like a year to get that. I would say that I would get it IF I/you were willing to buy it and hold on to it for the long haul (like 10-20 years) because likely it would hold far more value then. But alas I don't have $500 to wait that long and I don't have the sure fire place to move it at a good price right now. 

Also it has the engraved name on it so it is a total unknown how that would affect it. It could be good if it were someone of importance, but it likely would hurt the value. I did some research and I found a WWII army lieutenant that has that name and it is a rare name so it could possibly be him. But again, that has little significance in the photography world as he was effectively just some guy.

So I pass as well.


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 4, 2011)

klscurtis said:


> Yeah I found your camera online. It is an attractive buy for anyone who knows what it is, but I am like you. The promise of return is just too risky right now. It might out a few grand in your pocket eventually, but it might take something like a year to get that. I would say that I would get it IF I/you were willing to buy it and hold on to it for the long haul (like 10-20 years) because likely it would hold far more value then. But alas I don't have $500 to wait that long and I don't have the sure fire place to move it at a good price right now.
> 
> Also it has the engraved name on it so it is a total unknown how that would affect it. It could be good if it were someone of importance, but it likely would hurt the value. I did some research and I found a WWII army lieutenant that has that name and it is a rare name so it could possibly be him. But again, that has little significance in the photography world as he was effectively just some guy.
> 
> So I pass as well.



Nice work detective!

Yes, I also looked into the name and found similar "heritage".

Fun to look into the history of an object like that, I can see how you could really wrapped up in it.

Peace
Ed


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 6, 2011)

klscurtis said:


> Also it has the engraved name on it so it is a total unknown how that would affect it.



It does affect the value of it, of course and by quite a bit. Sometimes as much as half.

Bummer!


----------

